# Samba34 Trouble



## Fraun (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm having trouble with compiling samba34.  It keeps crashing. The smb log is below.


```
[2010/06/25 20:38:46,  0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(204)
  Exiting on internal error (core file administratively disabled)
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] lib/util_tdb.c:tdb_log(682)
  tdb(/var/db/samba/ntforms.tdb): tdb_reopen: open failed (No such file or directory)
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] lib/util.c:reinit_after_fork(1054)
  tdb_reopen_all failed.
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] smbd/server.c:open_sockets_smbd(779)
  reinit_after_fork() failed
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1673)
  PANIC (pid 72744): reinit_after_fork() failed
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1777)
  BACKTRACE: 4 stack frames:
   #0 0x12cbf05 <smb_panic+133> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #1 0x152bd50 <main+7296> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #2 0x106827b <_start+203> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #3 0x10681c5 <_start+21> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
[2010/06/25 20:38:48,  0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(204)
  Exiting on internal error (core file administratively disabled)
(END)
```
The smbd -b paths look right.


```
Paths:
   SBINDIR: /usr/local/sbin
   BINDIR: /usr/local/bin
   SWATDIR: /usr/local/share/swat
   CONFIGFILE: /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
   LOGFILEBASE: /var/log/samba34
   LMHOSTSFILE: /usr/local/etc/lmhosts
   LIBDIR: /usr/local/lib
   MODULESDIR: /usr/local/lib/samba34
   SHLIBEXT: so
   LOCKDIR: /var/db/samba34
   STATEDIR: /var/db/samba34
   CACHEDIR: /var/db/samba34
   PIDDIR: /var/run/samba34
   SMB_PASSWD_FILE: /usr/local/etc/samba34/smbpasswd
   PRIVATE_DIR: /usr/local/etc/samba34
```
 
This all started when I de-installed samba33 and installed samba34.  I've tried:

 Install a package
 Linking the samba/ntforms.tdb to the samba34/ntforms.tdb file and got a dev/inode has changed error
 Reinstalling all of my ports and deleting all the tdb files
 Compiling with and without CUPs

Any suggestions? Is there some configuration file that could be left behind?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2010)

Format your posts, please.


----------



## sub_mesa (Jun 27, 2010)

Same problem here, did try similar things and got the same errors as you:

after installation:

```
tdb(/var/db/samba/ntforms.tdb): tdb_reopen: open failed (No such file or directory)
```
after linking those two directories:

```
tdb_reopen: file dev/inode has changed!
```
So it appears samba34 is broken, i'm on 8.1RC1 amd64.

Is there anyone that has a working samba34? I.e. is this port broken for everyone or just some people?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

sub_mesa said:
			
		

> Is there anyone that has a working samba34?


Yes, it works for me.


----------



## trev (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just experienced exactly the same problem... but I eventually discovered the solution 

1) It turns out that there were a couple of rogue smbd and nmbd processes still running from the previous installation - these needed to be killed.

2) I'm not sure, but it looks like leaving the /var/db/samba, /var/run/samba and /usr/local/etc/samba directories behind after de-installing samaba32 also caused some issues.

Hope this helps someone in the future!


----------



## dave (Nov 13, 2013)

trev said:
			
		

> I've just experienced exactly the same problem... but I eventually discovered the solution
> 
> 1) It turns out that there were a couple of rogue smbd and nmbd processes still running from the previous installation - these needed to be killed.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem. A file server had been updated, and the samba services restarted. But the service was still reading the tdb database from /usr/local/etc/*samba34*/passdb.tdb file while the user and password tools were editing the /usr/local/etc/*samba*/passdb.tdb file. A reboot solved it. I had to manually re-add the users from the old tdb file - thankfully very few in my case.


----------

